# #1 song when you were born



## Scorsese86 (Mar 27, 2011)

Inspired by my favorite film from the year you were born, (and I hope some of the newcomers will see this post), I decided to ask you all this question: what was the #1 single on the Billboard when you were born?

On the US billboard hot 100, the number one single the week I was born was "Stuck with You", with Huey Lewis & the News. 
I love this song, I love this band, and it's from my favorite album by them!






In Norway, Chris de Burgh was #1 with "Lady in Red". Oh, well. If I had been born a week later, the #1 single would have been "I've Been Losing You", with a-ha, one of my all time favorite songs.:happy:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_number-one_hits_(United_States)


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 27, 2011)

Good God, I am older than i thought

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd6Ix1OhAx0
Week of May 12th 1962


----------



## penguin (Mar 27, 2011)

In Australia: "If You Leave Me Now" by Chicago.
In the US: "You Don't Have to Be a Star (To Be in My Show)" by Marilyn McCoo and Billy Davis, Jr.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 27, 2011)

Somethin Stupid - Frank and Nancy Sinatra.

I hate that freakin song.

I missed Happy Together by a couple of weeks. Damn.


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 27, 2011)

Straight Up - Paula Abdul

I havent even heard the song, lol.

But in the UK it was Marc Almond feat. Gene Pitney - Something's Gotten Hold Of My Heart.....which I still havent heard


----------



## Mishty (Mar 27, 2011)

Joe Cocker and Jennifer Warnes - Up Where We Belong


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 27, 2011)

(Sittin' On) The Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding

Now that's what I call a good year! Brilliant song!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 27, 2011)

YouTube has "Chart Sweep" videos with samples from all of the songs that hit #1 from every year. I've attached mine (for 1978). I think the one for the week I was born is my least favorite of the year. LOL It would work that way...it was "With a Little Luck" by Wings.

Chart Sweep, Billboard Hot 100, 1978


----------



## imfree (Mar 27, 2011)

Boring, but pretty song, Les Baxter-Unchained Melody. Idda' wanted it done with a nice, loud, high-sustain electric guitar to make it interesting. April 30-July 8, 1955, they actually had music back then, recorded in analog, mastered on magnetic audio tape, then cut into vinyl discs!

Les Baxter-Unchained Melody http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NVrfgMHXE0


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Mar 27, 2011)

Not too bad...

July 17th 1974 - Three Dog Night - Mama Told Me (Not to come)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXrzHRSDFDc


----------



## SuperMishe (Mar 27, 2011)

Chapel of Love by the Dixie Cups... wonder if they were the Dixie Chicks parents?? lol


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Mar 27, 2011)

Forever Your Girl - Paula Abdul

not too pumped about this one...


----------



## BlueBurning (Mar 28, 2011)

Shakedown - Bob Seger


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 28, 2011)

Mine was either:

"Jacob's Ladder" by Huey Lewis & The News 

or 

"Living on a Prayer" by Bon Jovi


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Mar 28, 2011)

1992:
One of the greatest songs ever........
*Baby got Back! ~ Sir Mix-A-Lot*




I mean come on, you other brother can't deny that that is an awesome song XD

LOL but seriously in 1992 a revolution of music start with one song by one band

*Smells Like Teen Spirit ~ Nirvana*

RIP Kurt Cobain


----------



## Mathias (Mar 28, 2011)

1988: Dirty Diana- Micheal Jackson


----------



## mango (Mar 28, 2011)

*Welcome Back by John Sebastian (Theme to Welcome Back Kotter)


*


----------



## HayleeRose (Mar 28, 2011)

Sadly a couple days before I was born (according to wikipedia) 
"Im too sexy" by right said fred was #1... :doh:


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 28, 2011)

Hugo Montenegro - "The Good The Bad And The Ugly"

(i wish it had been Morricone though) 

View attachment the-good-the-bad-and-the-ugly-spanish-movie-poster-1966.jpg


----------



## penguin (Mar 28, 2011)

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> 1992:
> One of the greatest songs ever........
> *Baby got Back! ~ Sir Mix-A-Lot*



It's a great song, but holy crap that makes me feel old! I was in year 11 when that came out, and remember dancing to it at the semi-formal (junior prom).


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 28, 2011)

It got played at all my high school dances, which would be 2002-2006...it's just a staple dance tune!


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 28, 2011)

November 28  December 18 1971 Sly and The Family Stone - Family Affair


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 28, 2011)

"Let's Hear It For The Boy," Deniece Williams-26th may for 2 weeks.

Never even heard of it.


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 28, 2011)

Flashdance...what a feeling- Irene Cara (aka, Coco from Fame)

She had a beautiful voice. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBu3xRDfT3s


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 28, 2011)

U2- I still haven't found what I'm looking for


----------



## dweezil111 (Mar 30, 2011)

May 31st 1973
Paul McCartney - My Love

I honestly have never heard this song


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 31, 2011)

On My Own - Patti LaBelle & Michael McDonald


Never heard of it.


Now had I been born 3 months earlier it would have been Rock Me Armadeus....now that would have been more like it.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 31, 2011)

Sept 19, 1974 -- "Can't Get Enough of Your Love, Babe" by Barry White....ohhhh yeah...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0I6mhZ5wMw


----------



## Dmitra (Mar 31, 2011)

26th November, 1963 - Dale and Grace - I'm Leaving It Up To You

Kind of underwhelming yet still nice song. I'm more attached to the fact that Please Please Me by The Beatles had been released in England earlier that month on the 11th.


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Apr 3, 2011)

Heaven is a Place On Earth - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## misstet (Apr 3, 2011)

in germany it was what's up by 4 non blondes, 
in the US dreamlover by mariah carey:S


----------



## lalatx (Apr 3, 2011)

Dire Straits- Money For Nothing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwDDswGsJ60


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 3, 2011)

Sugar Shack by Jimmy Gilmer and the Fireballs


----------



## mel (Apr 3, 2011)

"Maggie May" / "Reason to Believe" Rod Stewart


----------



## Dansinfool (Apr 3, 2011)

Lord is this gonna sound old..... Tommy Edwards.... " Its All in the Game"
in 1958.


----------



## caveman73 (May 1, 2011)

September 25th, 1973

Delta Dawn by Helen Reddy. 

View attachment helen_reddy-delta_dawn_s.jpg


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 30, 2011)

That's the Way Love Goes - Janet Jackson


----------



## PhillyAnj (Jun 30, 2011)

Bad Girls - Donna Summer


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 30, 2011)

"Wedding Bell Blues" by The 5th Dimension. Never heard of this song, either.


----------



## ObiWantsU (Jun 30, 2011)

The Rascals - "People Got To Be Free"

This was number one? I don't even remember ever hearing it, and listening to it, I can understand why.

I can't understand why this #2 never made it to the top spot, and yet made it to the top 500 of all time. "Born to be Wild" - Steppenwolf

/cheated
//old


----------



## MattB (Jun 30, 2011)

"Billy Don't Be A Hero" by Bo Donaldson and the Heywoods. It was #1 for two weeks, so I can't escape it...


----------



## Puddles (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello Goodbye - The Beatles


----------



## bbwbud (Jun 30, 2011)

Showing my age:

"The Battle of New Orleans" Johnny Horton. Good battle ballad stuff, but I prefer his "Sink the Bismarck".

Back to my rocking chair now.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 30, 2011)

I Love a Rainy Night - Eddie Rabbitt

Somehow I had hoped it would be cooler than that, oh well, the story of my life.


----------



## miafantastic (Jun 30, 2011)

Shadow Dancing - Andy Gibb

So '78 is the year of Grease. The charts that year look surreal, a disco fantasy: How Deep Is Your Love, Stayin' Alive, Night Fever, If I Can't Have You, Boogie Oogie Oogie, Le Freak, etc. 

Then there's Gerry Rafferty with Baker Street like the freaking morning after.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 30, 2011)

Damn I'm old!

May 1964

Can't Buy Me Love
The Beatles of course


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 1, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> Damn I'm old!
> 
> May 1964
> 
> ...



Least I know that one lol


----------



## olwen (Jul 1, 2011)

Do you know where by Diana Ross (theme from the movie Mahogany) Good movie, good song.


----------



## Londonbikerboy (Jul 1, 2011)

"Do you think I'm sexy" - (no, not a question - the song by Rod Stewart!)


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 1, 2011)

Londonbikerboy said:


> "Do you think I'm sexy" - (no, not a question - the song by Rod Stewart!)



I was JUST listening to that earlier today, wow lol


----------



## MissHoney (Jul 1, 2011)

Centerfold- J. Geils Band
:happy:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 1, 2011)

I too am Shadow Dancing - Andy Gibb
July 5th 1978


----------



## Kamily (Jul 1, 2011)

October 25, 1967----- "To Sir, with Love" by Lulu. Ive never heard of it. 


OMG I remember so many of the songs that have been posted. I feel so old.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 1, 2011)

"Singing the Blues" Guy Mitchell http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vubJL1BbBn8


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 2, 2011)

Kamily said:


> October 25, 1967----- "To Sir, with Love" by Lulu. Ive never heard of it.
> 
> 
> OMG I remember so many of the songs that have been posted. I feel so old.



Lulu sang The Man With The Golden Gun......no idea what To Sir With Love is


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

August 26 - September 16, 1967: Ode to Billie Joe, Bobbie Gentry

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ode_to_Billie_Joe

(Preceding song: All You Need Is Love, Beatles)
(Succeeding song: The Letter, Box Tops)


----------



## miafantastic (Jul 2, 2011)

olwen said:


> Do you know where by Diana Ross (theme from the movie Mahogany) Good movie, good song.


Oh, yes. Crushed on this movie when I was small. Watched it on VHS with my mom and sis a buncha times.



HottiMegan said:


> I too am Shadow Dancing - Andy Gibb
> July 5th 1978



Happy almost-birthday. ;-) 



Kamily said:


> October 25, 1967----- "To Sir, with Love" by Lulu. Ive never heard of it. :



From the movie of the same name. A sometimes schmaltzy, but classic, schoolhouse tale of color, class and *sigh* the one-and-only Sydney Poitier come to save the day. I'm being a little flip, but trust that I absolutely adore Poitier and become quite schmaltzy myself just thinking about what his legacy will be. Anyways, the title song from the movie is less specific, and holds up outta context.  Sound familiar?


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jul 2, 2011)

February 16, 1978

In Australia => Paul McCartney & Wings - Mull of Kintyre

In the U.S. => The Bee Gees - Stayin' Alive


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 2, 2011)

"Escapade" by Janet Jackson


----------



## hmfinau (Jul 2, 2011)

August 16, 1974

Paper Lace..The night Chicago died


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 2, 2015)

Resurrecting an interesting thread. 

I don't think Kamily has posted in a while, but mine is the same as hers: "To Sir With Love" by Lulu.

I've heard the movie was good (and it's hard to go wrong with Sidney Poitier), but I'm kind of apathetic about the song. 

Rounding out the top 5 that week:
#2 "Soul Man" by Sam and Dave 
#3 "It Must Be Him" by Vicki Carr
#4 "Incense and Peppermints" by Strawberry Alarm Clock (what were they on, I wonder? )
#5 "Your Precious Love" by Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell

Fuzzy: apparently we're only a couple of months apart. You're older, though-haha!


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 2, 2015)

"Mama Told Me Not To Come" - Three Dog Night

I love that one!


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jul 4, 2015)

Tracyarts said:


> "Mama Told Me Not To Come" - Three Dog Night
> 
> I love that one!



LOL - A fun song as it is, and funnier if one thinks of a double meaning



Jimmy Gilmer and The Fireballs - _Sugar Shack_


----------



## Victoria08 (Jul 4, 2015)

In the U.K. -> 3am Eternal by KLF
In the U.S. -> The First Time by Surface


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jul 4, 2015)

Why didn't I think to consider the UK Chart? (I'm only a second-generation American) 

Gerry and The Pacemakers - _You'll Never Walk Alone_

I only learned about that recording about five years ago. I love it. Could have hardly picked a better one to be #1 when I was born.


----------



## Luthien (Jul 13, 2015)

Cool thread!
For me it's _Red, Red Wine_ by UB40 (great song!), in Oct 1988.


----------



## Tad (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that I've never actually heard--nor hear of--the the number 1 for billboard when I was born: "Love is Blue (L'amour est bleu)" by Paul Mauriat And His Orchestra. A month earlier and I would have had the Beatles, a month later and I would have had Otis Redding. Snap!

ETA: OK, I looked it up and listened to it, and I have heard it before, somewhere and somewhen--possibly in an elevator :doh: An instrumental piece that sounds vaguely familiar

And edited again to add: OK, now I checked the Canadian charts, and number 1 for my birth week was "Zabadak" by--and I'm not making this band name up-- _Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich_. This time I listened to it before posting, and I'm pretty sure I've not heard it before. 

Now I've listened to more than my monthly quota of easy listening, and must go find something to scrub my ears clean....


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 13, 2015)

Tad said:


> I'm pretty sure that I've never actually heard--nor hear of--the the number 1 for billboard when I was born: "Love is Blue (L'amour est bleu)" by Paul Mauriat And His Orchestra. A month earlier and I would have had the Beatles, a month later and I would have had Otis Redding. Snap!
> 
> ETA: OK, I looked it up and listened to it, and I have heard it before, somewhere and somewhen--possibly in an elevator :doh: An instrumental piece that sounds vaguely familiar
> 
> ...


There was so much good music around in the years you and I were born. (apparently you're a couple of months younger than I and were born the following year  ) How did we end up with such forgettable #1's?

LOL at the elevator comment. And that "Zabadak" song and the name of the band that performed it may be even more out there than "Incense and Peppermints"/Strawberry Alarm Clock.


----------



## auntiemoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Mine was also Rock Around the Clock! I didn't think anyone else was this old! I am getting a kick out of all the "youngsters" who never even heard of the songs when they were born. Ha Ha, I remember ALL of them!!!


----------



## Tad (Jul 13, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> There was so much good music around in the years you and I were born. (apparently you're a couple of months younger than I and were born the following year  ) How did we end up with such forgettable #1's?



Ah, so you must be a Sheep (because why not mix in the Chinese zodiac in with historical song charts?  )

Meh, an awful lot of really good songs never made it to the top of the charts, and so often if you go and look at what blocked them, it was formulaic and forgettable. To Sir with Love I'd put in that category, other than it being associated with the movie. 

I only found a list of number 1 songs, so don't know what else was charting when I was born. You did better research than I did!




auntiemoo said:


> Mine was also Rock Around the Clock! I didn't think anyone else was this old! I am getting a kick out of all the "youngsters" who never even heard of the songs when they were born. Ha Ha, I remember ALL of them!!!



You are lucky to have had a song that stayed in play as yours. Let's face it, some of these songs probably never made much money at all beyond the year in which they were released. Not that I heard much pop music in my younger years--my Father stopped listening to new music when big bands lost their grip on the airwaves, so we basically had talk radio on all the time. It wasn't until my older siblings got old enough to begin to discover popular music from their friends and then lobby for their own radios that I even had a clue what was out there. I was probably ten when I finally got a cheap transistor radio of my own, by which time Disco was in the middle of its reign of terror. So right from the beginning of developing my own musical tastes I tended to avoid a lot of the 'top 40' or pop stuff, so I'm sure I wouldn't recognize a lot of historical number 1s.


----------



## auntiemoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Tad - in my opinion - and just my opinion - music was different back in the 60's and early 70's. Much of it didn't have a lot of deep meaning and lyrics were often quite drug fueled. However, Love Is Blue was a wonderful song that got a LOT of airplay. It is really a beautiful song and when I hear it once in awhile on an oldies station it brings back such memories. I definitely think we tend to love the music of our teenage years because for many of us they were carefree, exciting, adventurous years. I love that I was a child of the 60's! Growing up during those years was crazy fun!


----------



## MattB (Jul 13, 2015)

MattB said:


> "Billy Don't Be A Hero" by Bo Donaldson and the Heywoods. It was #1 for two weeks, so I can't escape it...



I decided to look into what the #1 song in my home and native land was, and not surprisingly it was fellow Canuck Gordon Lightfoot topping the Canadian charts with "Sundown".

Plus, I wanted to quote myself from 2011...Great Scott! It's the future!!!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jul 14, 2015)

"Joy to the World"


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jul 14, 2015)

Feb 1973- Crocodile Rock by Elton John...

I was 20 days too late for Superstition by Stevie Wonder... and 14 days too early for Killing me Softly by Roberta Flack.:doh:


----------



## fuelingfire (Jul 14, 2015)

Joan Jett - I love rock n roll, it's pretty fitting for me


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 14, 2015)

MattB said:


> "Billy Don't Be A Hero" by Bo Donaldson and the Heywoods. It was #1 for two weeks, so I can't escape it...


 
The subject matter of this song is completely at odds with its general air of chirpiness. 



Tad said:


> Ah, so you must be a Sheep (because why not mix in the Chinese zodiac in with historical song charts?  )


 
Yes, but for that year it's probably a psychedelic sheep 








Ho Ho Tai said:


> "Joy to the World"


The Three Dog Night one?  I always liked that song as a kid; it was fun to think about someone hanging out and swilling wine with a giant bullfrog named Jeremiah (at least that's the way I pictured it ).



lucca23v2 said:


> Feb 1973- Crocodile Rock by Elton John...
> 
> I was 20 days too late for Superstition by Stevie Wonder... and 14 days too early for Killing me Softly by Roberta Flack.:doh:


 
"Crocodile Rock" may not be my favorite song, either, but at least it's one that people remember. 



fuelingfire said:


> Joan Jett - I love rock n roll, it's pretty fitting for me


I was in 8th grade when that song became a hit--my 14-year-old self loved it! Yeow!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jul 15, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> The Three Dog Night one?  I always liked that song as a kid; it was fun to think about someone hanging out and swilling wine with a giant bullfrog named Jeremiah (at least that's the way I pictured it ).
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## biggirlsrock (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm a Believer by The Monkees.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jul 20, 2015)

Berlin... Take my breath away


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Aug 27, 2015)

Crazy Little Thing Called Love....Queen.... i had no idea they did this song...lol


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 27, 2015)

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> Crazy Little Thing Called Love....Queen.... i had no idea they did this song...lol


 
That's a fun one! I love that rockabilly sound :happy:, although I think The Stray Cats did it even better.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Aug 27, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> That's a fun one! I love that rockabilly sound :happy:, although I think The Stray Cats did it even better.




I do enjoy the rockabilly sound! haha


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 4, 2015)

theme from Shaft. awesome!


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Sep 5, 2015)

From three more charts: 

US Country Singles: _Love's gonna live here_ - Buck Owens (for 16 weeks, but lost to history!)
US R&B Singles: _It's All Right_ - The Impressions (Excellent!)
US Middle-Of-The-Road: _Washington Square_ - The Village Stompers (Fine instrumental job that was heard on adult and oldies radio for many years after but has now all but disappeared).


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 1, 2015)

Player - Baby Come Back

January 8th - 28th, 1978


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 2, 2015)

April 10  16 1977David Soul - Don't Give Up On Us


----------



## Kristal (Jan 1, 2016)

1975 Patti Smith - Gloria

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxygqSTO1lQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxygqSTO1lQ[/ame]


----------



## riplee (Jan 8, 2016)

auntiemoo said:


> - in my opinion - and just my opinion - music was different back in the 60's and early 70's. Much of it didn't have a lot of deep meaning and lyrics were often quite drug fueled.





"Drug-fueled?" Yes, much of it and usually the best of it.

"Not a lot of deep meaning" in much of it? Maybe you were tuned to the wrong radio station.

Here are a few from the 1960s you may enjoy.


"For What It's Worth" - Buffalo Springfield

"Blowin' in the Wind" - Bob Dylan

"Mercy, Mercy Me" - Marvin Gaye

"People Get Ready" - The Impressions

"Fortunate Son" - CCR

"Mississippi Goddam" - Nina Simone

"Everyday People" - Sly & the Family Stone


And, Kristal, as far as I can tell, you are the winner here so far.


----------

